# New Bait shop and Lake Rental



## Dmiller (Feb 24, 2008)

For all you fishing addicts and lake bums… We have opened “All That’s Left Lake Rental and Gear”. We are a bait shop and lake gear rental; we rent paddle boats, kayaks, and canoes. Also we rent Boat tubes, Skis, Wakeboards and Knee-boards. We carry all your lake accessories; live bait, beer, cigs, soft drinks, snacks and candies. We are located on Sandy Point Rd, 100yds before Lake Bryan on the left.
The rentals can be transported to any of our surrounding lakes, Lake Bryan, Lake Somerville, Gibbons Creek, Lake Madisonville and Huntsville’s State Parks Lakes. We will deliver and pick-up for a small fee, there is no charge for drop-off on Lake Bryan. Group discounts available… Just an affordable way to enjoy the lake that much more. Call me for any questions that you might have... 979-777-3795


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you pos up some prices and maybe the "small fee" for transporting to Lake Somerville?


----------



## Dmiller (Feb 24, 2008)

It depend on a couple of things first off, which park are you going to and second how many kayaks are you planning on renting.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know which park...

Just trying to get an idea of your prices.

How much is ONE canoe, ONE Kayak, ONE Paddle boat...etc.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it really that much more from one place to another at the same lake?


----------



## Dmiller (Feb 24, 2008)

I rent them out here @ Lake Bryan for $8-$12 an hour depending on size 
9' Pelican Kayak is $8/hr
11' Pelican kayak is $10/hr
20' Canoes $12/hr
Paddle Boats$12/hr

We will drop-off and pick-up for free, you pick the times!!!!


The kayaks are both one person kayaks
The Canoes are 3 person and 
The paddle boats are 2-3 people

Surrounding lakes (excluding Lake Bryan) are 1/2 day or full day rentals... 
1/2 day= 4hrs, Full days= 8hrs
(You can rent them for 6hrs if you want, just minimum of 4 hrs)


Delivery fee is based off mileage and size of delivery...
Ex. 4 paddle boats, 4 big kayaks and 4 small Kayaks for a full-day are going to be cheaper per mile than two big kayaks for a half day...

All Delivery no more than $25


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck to you and your new business venture.
I hope you do well.


----------



## Dmiller (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, that's the kind of info I was looking for. 

Good luck and hopefully we'll use you soon.


----------

